# Max VG with Subtank Mini



## Heinrich (28/4/15)

Hi All,

I would like to find out if the Subtank Mini can handle max VG?

RBA Mode, 1.5 ohm coil running 25 watts.

Input will be appreciated


----------



## Riddle (28/4/15)

I would also like to know. Would prefer not modify it but willing to do it if it is the last option.


----------



## LandyMan (28/4/15)

I got dry hits on mine with Max VG and the standard juice holes ... some guys don't have any problems, but I had to modify mine

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Q-Ball (28/4/15)

I have been running 70% VG on a 0.5 ohm coil and i have not modified the juice channels. I think I have had 2 or 3 dry hits in the last 10 tanks.

The Pancake Wicking method works best for me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (28/4/15)

i have modified all my RBA bases to be able to handle MAX VG Joose

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Heinrich (28/4/15)

@LandyMan how did you modify?


----------



## LandyMan (28/4/15)

Heinrich said:


> @LandyMan how did you modify?


Here you go:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/subtank-mini-dry-hits.t9117/page-2#post-189680
Took to it with the Dremel


----------



## Heinrich (28/4/15)

Will try thanks!


----------



## Viper_SA (28/4/15)

I struggled with 60% VG, but was told I was wicking it wrong. Funny that the people who gave the harshest advice on my wicking never mentioned having modified theirs.... Either way, good luck. I gave up on mine even after the modification and traded for a dripper. Much happier now. Just a word of caution, there are no RBA replacements in South Africa as far as I know, and not on Fasttech either. Cheapest I could find was between $8 and $10 with a $30 fixed shipping fee attached. So if you stuff up the modification,......


----------



## Yiannaki (28/4/15)

I run max VG juices on my subtank without a single issue. It has however been modified by @Rowan Francis  

On a side note. This little tank rocks big time for me. Super flavour, very reliable. zero leaking and hassle free. 

As @Rob Fisher would say, Winner Winner Poultry dinner!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Riddle (28/4/15)

Viper_SA said:


> I struggled with 60% VG, but was told I was wicking it wrong. Funny that the people who gave the harshest advice on my wicking never mentioned having modified theirs.... Either way, good luck. I gave up on mine even after the modification and traded for a dripper. Much happier now. Just a word of caution, there are no RBA replacements in South Africa as far as I know, and not on Fasttech either. Cheapest I could find was between $8 and $10 with a $30 fixed shipping fee attached. So if you stuff up the modification,......



60vg and 70VG works perfectly fine for me using the pancake wicking method. It's the max VG juices struggling with. To be honest I'm too scared to modify it on my own due to the fact that there is no local replacement at this moment. 
I don't have my own tools either so looking for a fool proof way of doing it. One most likely not to flop.


----------



## Rowan Francis (28/4/15)

@Riddle , if you can get it to me i will be happy to mod it for you .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (28/4/15)

Rowan Francis said:


> @Riddle , if you can get it to me i will be happy to mod it for you .



Really? Please that will really be appreciated. I'll PM you and you can let me know how much I owe you for it.


----------



## LandyMan (28/4/15)

Riddle said:


> Really? Please that will really be appreciated. I'll PM you and you can let me know how much I owe you for it.


@Rowan Francis' going rate is 2 drip tips 

Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------

